# Causes for small placenta?



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My first dd's placenta was rather large. My second dd's was rather small. I was wondering if it had to do with the terbutaline I was taking from 23 weeks on for the pg with my second. Or maybe because I delayed the cord cutting with #2 so the blood had run out of it and into my dd? My nutrition with both pregnancies was the same (not ideal but adequate), and I took the same asthma med, Singulair, for both pregnancies. Both babies were of average size. Dd#1 born at 39.5 weeks at 7 pounds 4 oz. Dd#2 born at 38 weeks exactly at 6 pounds 13 oz.

Just wondering . . .

Darshani


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

My guess would be that the terbutaline played a role...

Eli's placenta was much smaller than it should have been, but that was due to infection. It was, from my understanding, very visibly 'sick'.


----------

